# Kanten anzeigen lassen in einem Shape3D-Objekt



## Kangaroo (8. Okt 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe eine Shape3D-Objekt (Würfel) erstellt, dass schon komplett farbig gefüllt sein soll, aber die Kanten sollen mit schwarz nochmal hervorgehoben sein.

Ich kann zwar den Würfel entweder mit Farbe gefüllt darstellen oder dass nur die Kanten angezeigt werden. Dies habe ich mit den PolygonAttributes hinbekommen, wenn man den Polygon-Mode ändert. Aber wie bekomme ich beides gleichzeitig hin?


----------



## Illuvatar (8. Okt 2009)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass das gehen würde ohne 2 Shape3Ds zu verwenden.
Wenigstens kannst du ja für beide die gleiche Geometry benutzen.


----------



## Kangaroo (8. Okt 2009)

Das habe ich schon fast befürchtet, ist zwar nicht schön, wenn ich zwei Shape3D-Objekte dafür erstellen muß, aber bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig.

Danke.


----------



## Lulumann6 (8. Okt 2009)

du könntest doch auch einfach eine textur mit schwarzen kannten mahlen.


----------



## Kangaroo (8. Okt 2009)

Das hört sich sehr gut an. Habe mich bisher mit Texture noch nicht beschäftigt, weil ich es noch nicht gebraucht habe. Aber dann ist jetzt wohl der richtige Zeitpunkt. Vielen Dank!


----------

